# Murder on 5th avenue



## jomi_jomi

Hi everyone!, 

Has anyone heard, by any chance, of a piece called (something like) "Murder on 5th (or 7th) Avenue"?
I heard that it was for clarinet (don't know wether solo or not), and that it was a very descriptive piece, in a programatic sense.

I hope anyone can give me a lead...

Btw It's great to have a forum treating all sorts of subjects on classical music! (you see I'm new here)

Thanks and cheers

J


----------



## Krummhorn

Can't give you a lead, but I'll welcome you aboard to the forum


----------



## shsherm

A ballet was written in 1937 with music by Richard Rogers with choreography by Jerome Robbins which was named "Slaughter On 10th Avenue". The music was adapted for a movie in 1957 by the same name. There is a version by the rock group The Ventures who are more noted for their surfing theme music some of which was used in the movie "Pulp Fiction". There is also a suite of music from Slaughter on a recording conducted by Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## jomi_jomi

*Slaughter on 10th avenue thanks!*

Hey Shsherm!, 
thanks a lot, that's exactly the piece I was looking for.
I'll look for it now.

Thanks again!... Oh, and thank you Mr. Krummhorn for your welcoming!

Cheers,

J


----------

